
Global secondary indexes - r4um
https://lethain.com/global-secondary-indexes/
======
r4um
Spanner secondary index link is broken correct one
[https://cloud.google.com/spanner/docs/secondary-
indexes](https://cloud.google.com/spanner/docs/secondary-indexes)

